# Pontiac G8 pricing released - $29,995 for the V8



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

DETROIT - Pontiac today confirmed pricing for its new rear-wheel drive G8 performance sedan will start at $27,595 when it hits the streets in early 2008. The V-8 powered G8 GT will be available for $29,995.

The G8 is powered by a 3.6-liter VVT V-6 engine and five-speed automatic transmission and comes equipped with a number of standard convenience and safety features, including StabiliTrak electronic stability control, six airbags and OnStar. The G8 GT ups the ante with a 6.0-liter V-8 mated to a six-speed automatic transmission and additional standard equipment.










Key Specs
Curb Weight - 3885/3995 (base/GT)
Cargo Volume - 17.5 cuft
Fuel Capacity - 19 gallons

Key Standard Features (G8)

* Dual front, side, full side curtain airbags
* Single-zone manual A/C
* Blaupunkt 7-speaker stereo w/5" screen
* Driver Info Center
* Cruise control
* OnStar
* Folding blade key
* Remote start
* Tilt-n-telescoping steering column
* 4-way power driver/pass seats
* Dual stainless steel exhaust tips
* Foglamps
* Stabilitrak
* Traction control
* 18" wheels
* 3.6l 261hp V6/5spd automatic

Key Standard Features (G8 GT) - In addition to/replacing above...

* Dual-zone automatic A/C
* Blaupunkt 11-speaker stereo w/6.5" color screen
* Leather-wrapped steering wheel
* Decklid liner 
* Quad stainless steel exhaust tips
* Tire inflation kit (replaces compact spare)
* 6.0l 361hp V8 w/ cylinder deactivation/6spd automatic
* LSD

A Sport Package (19" alloys, sport steering wheel, sport pedals), Premium Package (heated leather, full power seats), and moonroof are available. A six-speed manual on V8 models will be available six-months after early-2008 release. Prices include destination charge.

It's quite a steal when you consider a FWD Accord V-6 starts at $26,595. A 550i is twice as much as the G8 GT.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

if i could get the v-8 with the sports package, sunroof, and navi for $30k, i might actually consider buying american again. what the heck am i talking about? i'm sure one will be able to get one configured just like that for $30k or less by this time next year and there's no way i'd ever buy another american pos in my lifetime! ok, just kidding. i might actually test-drive one.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I hope it'll be fun to drive. This G8 has huge potential, and is priced very well too.

But then that beckons the question: The Cadillac CTS is aimed at younger buyers, but you can get the same 3.6 liter V6 motor in the G8 for nearly $5k less, and the 6 litre V8 is still $3k less. Now of course, the G8 won't be as luxurious as the CTS, but the interior doesn't seem to be too shabby, and younger people won't care all that much. So why would *anyone *buy a CTS at this point?!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

AzNMpower32 said:


> So why would *anyone *buy a CTS at this point?!


Simple. For the 'prestige' associated with owning the Cadillac nameplate. When you start your car, does it return the favor? With a catch-phrase like that, how can you lose?


----------



## Flee67 (Dec 21, 2001)

Given the long-term weakness of the dollar, and the probability of a serious price increase in a 5er, intriguing domestics like the G8 and CTS may be a very reasonable alternative without having to resort to bland a Japanese brand. It'd be interesting to see the price differential between an M5 and the yet to be developed CTS-V....


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

If you work for a company with GM/Ford ties you can get pricing that's sub-invoice before rebates and such. I suspect this car will be an incredible steal eventually. Figure 26-27k invoice, so maybe 31-32k at invoice loaded. 

I'll take a look if a manual is available (my wife-to-be gets special pricing on GM/Ford products).


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> Simple. For the 'prestige' associated with owning the Cadillac nameplate. When you start your car, does it return the favor? With a catch-phrase like that, how can you lose?


There's prestige with the Cadillac brand? The most prestigious name from GM isn't Cadillac, but rather "Corvette".


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry, But I can't see this happen - person who own 5 - run out and buy Pontiac - because is less expensive.:tsk:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

nivki89 said:


> Sorry, But I can't see this happen - person who own 5 - run out and buy Pontiac - because is less expensive.:tsk:


Agreed. But I can see someone considering a Camry V6 or used 325i finding the G8 rather appealing.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Flee67 said:


> Given the long-term weakness of the dollar, and the probability of a serious price increase in a 5er, intriguing domestics like the G8 and CTS may be a very reasonable alternative without having to resort to bland a Japanese brand. It'd be interesting to see the price differential between an M5 and the yet to be developed CTS-V....


The trouble is the G8 is made in Australia (rebadged VE Holden Commodore), so the weak dollar doesn't help either. They're not making much off it, but oh well.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> Simple. For the 'prestige' associated with owning the Cadillac nameplate. When you start your car, does it return the favor? With a catch-phrase like that, how can you lose?


It's "When you turn your car on, does it return the favor?"

Cadillac still has a strong following in certain demographics, although they have pretty thoroughly alienated the white-belt-and-shoes crowd that used to be their bread and butter.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

philippek said:


> It's "When you turn your car on, does it return the favor?"
> 
> Cadillac still has a strong following in certain demographics, although they have pretty thoroughly alienated the white-belt-and-shoes crowd that used to be their bread and butter.


If they don't have the old farts, which demo in particular do you think they have on their side?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> If they don't have the old farts, which demo in particular do you think they have on their side?


They do very well with certain minorities.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

emPoWaH said:


> The trouble is the G8 is made in Australia (rebadged VE Holden Commodore), so the weak dollar doesn't help either. They're not making much off it, but oh well.


The fact that it is made in Oz is a good thing.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

emPoWaH said:


> Agreed. But I can see someone considering a Camry V6 or used 325i finding the G8 rather appealing.


True!
After I first time saw Pontiac Aztek I make decision - Pontiac will never park in my garage.:rofl:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That may make a nice beater for me after I supercharge and put a suspension on it and it and can own any 550i I come across in the twisties, or in a straight line; for half the price!


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

A buddy of mine is looking at these. Apparently for around $3K you can get a header/ecu/exhaust kit that adds something like 90hp to the wheels :yikes:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

The ordering guide is now out somewhere in the internet. A fully loaded V8/six-speed auto with Sport, Premium, and moonroof will be under $33K including destination, or less than a base 328i. Yes, I know people don't cross-shop Holdens with BMWs, but it's still very compelling.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like a 335i with the wheels. I like it


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hopefully, they'll put in a better gearbox than what the GTO has. 
The GTO gear box feels like you are rowing through mud and gravel. 

And I would bet that the final production versions will have truly awful cheap interiors... 
There are no interior pics on the Pontiac website, so that already confirms my suspicion. 
I can already see the cheap plastics in the grill from the website pics. 

Also; it looks a little narrow for its size, so it might not have the cornering stability of the 5 series. 

And the maximum tire size is ONLY a 245 even with the "sport" package. That is totally not enough for a car that ostensibly has 385FT.LB and 361HP. For sure if they can't spend the extra $50 dollars for proper tires, NO WAY they will give it a nice interior. 

The only way they will make that car stable is to dial in huge understeer on the suspension, giving it sluggish dynamics in ALL driving conditions, not just at the limit. 

GM is obviously run by accountants who could actually care less about making a nice car... 

Well, you get what you pay for. For Pontiac to even make references against a 5-series BMW in their ads just shows how aloof they are. 

Besides, why would Pontiac be allowed to truly encroach on Cadillac's territory? Which also begs the question... "Why bother even making the G8?" "Why even bother having 8 different brand names?" They should just be Chevrolet and Cadillac, and should do their very best on those two brands... instead of having six other brands that have to be sandbagged from the start to keep them from being "too good" against Cadillac. 

Pontiac and Buick have NO positive market brand identity... They have no reason to exist. 

GMC makes the exact same trucks as Chevrolet, with exception of some slightly different framework around the headlights or maybe a subtle change on the dash. There is no point at all to have a separate brand just for GMC. GMC has no reason to exist. 

Besides the Saturn Sky, they are just dull invisible appliances. They have no point to exist either. 

And then when GM makes the correct steps of consolidating into just Chevrolet and Cadillac, they should just kill off the duller half of their fleet.


----------

